# License And Requirements??



## JTB (Sep 14, 2005)

I've Just Started My Own Company In Florida, Doing Window, Door, And Trim Installs And Repair. I Have The Occupational License, But Not Sure If I Am Supposed To Have A State License To Do This. 

I Am Off To A Rocky Start. Major Liability Insurance Where The Suppliers Want Me To Carry Full Liability Endorsements Keeping Them From Being Liable At All....... Anythought On This?? 

And Business Auto Insurance.... With 500k Limit?? Does This Sound Right? 
Just Want To Get This Right.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

"Business Auto Insurance.... With 500k Limit?? Does This Sound Right? "

Sure does. Let one of your employees take the truck home at night, stop at a bar and get hammered, and drive through a stoplight killing a mother and her two children. You'll soon find that $500,000 doesn't even cover your legal bills.

Florida is very tight on licensing- just about every contracting classification needs a state license. Start with the local training schools that offer courses on how to pass the tests- most of them have all the details on what you need and how to get it.

Bob


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

> Major Liability Insurance Where The Suppliers Want Me To Carry Full Liability Endorsements Keeping Them From Being Liable At All....... Anythought On This??


Yea, I have a thought on it:

It's BS!!! So, do they require a homeowner to have insurance to cover damages done because of substandard materials that THEY provide to them? Not likely. 

If not having insurance to cover THEIR mistakes meant paying full price, then so be it, but I'd tell 'em where they could stick their insurance.


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

Check with your state's licensing department. You need to know what your rights are as a business owner as well as what your local state expects from you.

As far as policies go, I have to carry a $1,000,000 auto policy covering myself and any employee that drives for me...even in their own vehicle...and I also have to carry a $1,000,000 liability policy and I also carry a policy on my tools. This is not a state requirement but an insurance requirement. I comply as a courtesy to the builders I work for.

As far as signing anything that releases the supplier from any liability...I wouldn't sign that unless my lawyer had a look at it and gave me the o.k.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I'll say the same thing to you as I do to everyone who asks this question... call your local building departments and ask them what their requirements are. They will start you on the path to legitimate contracting.


----------



## wbsbadboy (Oct 3, 2005)

One word as far as liability goes...Incorporate! (see your attourney for details)


----------



## DJC (Oct 15, 2005)

I started 24 years ago in Florida when WOC was $4 per hundred and GC, Plumb, Elec, and HVAC was the only required lic. I moved my business to TN in '96 and we still don't have a building dept here. No NOC, CO, Waivers, lawyers, crooks, and impact fees.......If all them yankees down there keep making rules like the ones they ran from up north....I guess we'll see them up here soon. Gotta love it when you can build what you want, where you want. 

Will the last american leaving Florida, please grab the Flag on your way out.


----------



## BrightonHomes (Oct 22, 2005)

You need to have either a state or county license. You will also need to carry a CGL policy, and workers comp if you have employees. If it is just yourself and are incorporated you can apply for the workers comp exemption. 

Let me know if you need additional info.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Where in Florida are you?? I live In jacksonville have a tile and hardfloor gig going. Here you have to have lic ins and workers comp. They are soon requiring a state lis test. good idea I think weeds out the hacks. how is Ports saint luice Brighton. i use to live down there off becker road. My brother has a construction company down ther Hayes world construction


----------



## KRP (Oct 30, 2005)

being in the trade for so long go llc its a safe way. 
Being dba is just trouble if someone is going to sued you 
insurance get the highest coverage 
some peaple are just sued happy you must protect yourself.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

DJC said:


> .......If all them yankees down there keep making rules like the ones they ran from up north....


May well be a valid point, - - just be careful when-and-where-and-with-what-tone you say it, - - remember a 'yankee' is one who hasn't lost a fight!! :cheesygri


----------

